# SilloGuard Giveaway Semi-Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

10 people have been picked at random from the list here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=64941

I want to thank Bob again from WaterfowlJunkie.com for the great giveaway!

The NASDAQ closing on Thursday, Feb. 12th will decide the winner. If the final closing penny value matches your number, you win!

Here are the Semi-Finalists:

0 - jgat
1 - shooteminthelips
2 - goosebusters
3 - ndwaterfowler
4 - commander019
5 - Goose Guy350
6 - 6162rk
7 - 495hp
8 - J.D.
9 - calisnowhunter

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Thank you Bob! Come on #3!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Bob. Come on number one.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks Bob and Chris.

#9 sounds good to me


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

thank you for the oppurtunitity. good luck to all. we would expect a report from the winner.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck all you guys, I knew there were to many entries for me to have a chance.
:beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Number 2 is kind of a big deal in these parts.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You do kinda remind me of number 2 Mertz.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

jgat said:


> You do kinda remind me of number 2 Mertz.


 :rollin:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha ha number 2 is right! Who does number 2 work for? lol :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Everyone's laughing now, but when I am hunting with my new fancy sillosock case this spring the laughter is going to stop!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

1,530.50 is the NASDAQ close.

jgat - you are the man. PM sent.

Thanks again Bob and WaterfowlJunkie.com


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I would love to walk with my Silloguard, but I thought it was for the closing of the NASDAQ today? I wouldn't want to make poopbusters cry prematurely.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

jgat said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would love to walk with my Silloguard, but I thought it was for the closing of the NASDAQ today? I wouldn't want to make poopbusters cry prematurely.


Whoa! Wait a second, you did say the closing today! Cmon 2. Cmon 2.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> 1,530.50 is the NASDAQ close.
> 
> jgat - you are the man. PM sent.
> 
> Thanks again Bob and WaterfowlJunkie.com


FAIL.

:lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > 1,530.50 is the NASDAQ close.
> ...


Thanks Kluk kluk, your :lol: is my


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's been a long week for me....my son was in surgery this morning and I just got home from the hospital....let's just say every day seemed the same.

The closing TODAY is:

1541.71

So shooteminthelips won TODAY, jgat yesterday.

I'll have one sent to both of ya, my bad.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha ha sweet. Thanks guys I knew it was my lucky day. And Goosbuster you can demo out the bag. I will even be a pal and let you carry it this spring! :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

What?!?! Awesome. Thanks Chris!!!!! Hope all is well with your boy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jgat said:


> What?!?! Awesome. Thanks Chris!!!!! Hope all is well with your boy!


No problem. My boy will be alright....but it was stressful to have your boy scream "daddy help me!" while he goes under....that'll stick with me forever.

Is it time to hunt yet???


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Could just send all ten of us one!!! Just kidding, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

jgat said:


> What?!?! Awesome. Thanks Chris!!!!! Hope all is well with your boy!


You're one lucky sob.


----------



## wfjunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

Just glad I didn`t have to pay the shipping to California. Thanks Guys and congrats.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

> Posted: Sat Feb 14, 2009 12:17 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just glad I didn`t have to pay the shipping to California. Thanks Guys and congrats


ya i was going to offer to pay for it if i won 

thanks for the chance


----------

